# 96er tandem



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is my flea bay Tsunami tandem that I converted into a 96er with a Surly Instigator fork and hope pro II hub and Stans Flow rim, tubeless.

It weighs 39 pounds on the nose, although I have no idea if that is good or bad.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow it looks awesome, looks fast and faster..

If anything a 20mm axle fork will be a little safer if you are going to ride it in the trails.

One things is for sure, your stocker is going to thank you if you get some kind of cushion for their butt (cushy seat/suspension post, the two of them at ones) since passengers on a tandem can get quite a ride, specially on a aluminum frame.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

patineto said:


> Wow it looks awesome, looks fast and faster..
> 
> If anything a 20mm axle fork will be a little safer if you are going to ride it in the trails.
> 
> One things is for sure, your stocker is going to thank you if you get some kind of cushion for their butt (cushy seat/suspension post, the two of them at ones) since passengers on a tandem can get quite a ride, specially on a aluminum frame.


Oh yes I know the stoker position well. I am the stoker on a single speed tandem team. This build is for my wife and I . It has a USE suspension post, which will be plenty for her 95 pound butt.

We go on our maiden voyage on gravels tonight.

Pic is at last years Cheq 40.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

1strongone1 said:


> Oh yes I know the stoker position well. I am the stoker on a single speed tandem team..


Do you run a 520Moto chain on it or what...:madman:

that poor drivetrain most love you, please don't tell me you run 180cranks too.


> This build is for my wife and I . It has a USE suspension post, which will be plenty for her 95 pound butt.


What are her bones Hollow..!?!?

She most be pretty tall judging by her seat height.

sorry i did not see the post, now i do..


> We go on our maiden voyage on gravels tonight.
> .


I wish you the best, make sure to take some photos.


> Pic is at last years Cheq 40.


What a Cool Picture...:thumbsup:

maybe you can do this in the winter for Crosstraining.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh I have that same fork on my tandem (one of them) but scares me Sh^tless when on the brakes or dumpy terrain.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Tell me more about the twin front brake setup on the above picture.

Thanks!

-B


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*rides/racing this summer?*

We've done the Cheq FaT a few times. Will you be racing your tandem in it this fall?? :thumbsup: We didn't send our $$ in so obviously we're not. And it's a good thing you've stoked before. Personally I LOVE doing that!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

arly said:


> We've done the Cheq FaT a few times. Will you be racing your tandem in it this fall?? :thumbsup: We didn't send our $$ in so obviously we're not. And it's a good thing you've stoked before. Personally I LOVE doing that!


I will be doing the 40 again this year. My partner and I missed the podium last year by a sprint to the finish, less than 1 second. The singlespeed tandem will never win a sprint finish.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Octane said:


> Tell me more about the twin front brake setup on the above picture.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -B


Octane lets not disturb mister StrongOne post.

here is a posting I made about my *Ibis tandem* if you want to ask anything do it there.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

1strongone1 said:


> I will be doing the 40 again this year. My partner and I missed the podium last year by a sprint to the finish, less than 1 second. *The singlespeed tandem will never win a sprint finish.*


*'The singlespeed tandem will never win a sprint finish."*

Oh Really Why...!?!?

Just Kidding, the fact you guys are even somehow competitive on a singlespeed tandem, makes me want to hang my shoes and never ride again..

Good for you.

Please, please more pictures of the "Bobsled: action..


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*Cheq single speed tandems!*



1strongone1 said:


> I will be doing the 40 again this year. My partner and I missed the podium last year by a sprint to the finish, less than 1 second. The singlespeed tandem will never win a sprint finish.


Gee we have 36 gears which makes us feel inadequate.  Seriously you guys rock!! Ever get up north to ride?? We don't get "down south" much but we have been to Decorah and loved that area but not to ride MB's.


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

I think the documented build of the ss tandem for 2008 Cheq is over here: 
http://droppinplatesonyourass.blogspot.com/

They're looking for suggestions on which tires to use and any other feedback on the build.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

arly said:


> Gee we have * 36 gears * which makes us feel inadequate.


Arly how is that possible...:madman:

Do you have a "Mountain TAMER Quadkit" on the bike or something to provide you with four chainring options..!?!?

I run my IBIS like that for some time, but it eat front dérailleurs for breakfast, even using XT Thumpshifters and a "Gizmo" (one of the adjusters for STI Shifters to make doubles into triples), did not help, to trim the cable adjusters enough.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cleve Lansteamer said:


> I think the documented build of the ss tandem for 2008 Cheq is over here:
> http://droppinplatesonyourass.blogspot.com/
> 
> They're looking for suggestions on which tires to use and any other feedback on the build.


That indeed is the ss tandem for 2008 fat tire and yes we love feedback.

Please everyone, tell me what is going to work and what is not.


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

I've got some feedback for you: Quit kicking your captain's waterbottles out of the cages! A person gets thirsty over the course of a 40 mile race.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cleve Lansteamer said:


> I've got some feedback for you: Quit kicking your captain's waterbottles out of the cages! A person gets thirsty over the course of a 40 mile race.


I tried to starve him as well.

I think the problem is that my captain is a turd.

A Steaming turd, from say Cleveland.


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

Stoker = Dead Weight


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*quad front rings?*

We ride Da Vinci's with their IC system that has quad front chain rings. This allows us to have sub 20 inch low gear plus such a large big gear we can still push going over 40 mph. More info may be seen at their page. Hope that helps.

http://www.davincitandems.com/dv2.html


----------

